# Kubota B3030



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh, the endless joys of Kubota products.....

I have a B3030. The 4x4 doesn't work. When shifting, I can feel the gears shift in to each other. So I'm assuming the problem is after the transmission. Maybe a busted driveshaft, broken gear etc in the front end? I looked at an assembly diagram for the 4x4 system. It's over my head, lot of parts in there. Anyone know these tractors well enough to point me in the right direction? 

This tractor has been a POS since day one. Bought it used from some Amish guy.....NEVER trust the Amish. To add insult to injury, guy I bought it from filled the rear tires with WATER. That's all well and good in warm climates. Tires are frozen solid, literally. The thing has zero traction. I got it stuck in the grass today. Yes, stuck in the grass, not snow, not mud, but grass. Anyone wanna buy a piece of crap Kubota? Some key features: Underpowered, crappy hydro trans, weak ass loader, crappy 4x4, hard to start, slow, pathetic 3 point lift ability. Comfy seat though.


----------



## fire (Mar 22, 2008)

I will give you $200.00 for it


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

^^lol.

I'm half tempted to take that offer. I'm so sick of fixing this pile of junk I'll soon be ready to give the damn thing away.


----------



## fire (Mar 22, 2008)

When your ready I can send you my number I will pick it up


----------



## hanse1bd (Oct 26, 2013)

When you say you got stuck on grass, were the rear tires spinning? 

I had a John Deere 4100 and thought that my hydrostat transmission was going out. Wouldn't climb a snowy hill one day, motor wasn't loading down and tires didn't break loose and spin like they normally would on this hill. I was just about ready to have the Dealership pick it up for a rebuild. Long story short, I happened to look over the fender and noticed the rim spinning inside the tire. The tire was loaded, but flat (no air pressure). Couldn't tell by looking at it. I put some air in the tire and that fixed my problem. Plenty of power to the ground after that.


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

getting stuck in the grass was just insult to injury. To be fair, not the tractors fault. The previous owner told me he filled them tires with beet juice. That's a load of poo-poo cause the tires are frozen solid, since they're rock hard, they have next to zero traction and the 4x4 doesn't work....perfect storm. Getting stuck in the back yard in grass pissed me off enough to unload this pile of crap. It's been a fight since day one.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Im real happy with my B7100. Not sure what model yours is but mine does more than I ask it to do. Just shy of 5k hours and the motor still fires right up after cycling the plugs twice.

Edit: After looking at tractordata.com, your tractor is a bit bigger than mine, and has a bit more lifting power. I looked through the 4x4 schematic and you are on your own there


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm a little hesitant to tear into the front axle cause it looks like there's a lot going on in there. Just a tad more than a regular truck axle to say the least. I'm sure it's not that much more difficult, but I'm leery. Either way, I hate the stupid thing.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

i am in newark de working if you want to unload i would take it off your hands. what do you want for it?


----------

